# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Injured Eyed Wild Caught

## iheartfrogs

Hi! My name is Megan and I live in Newfoundland. I've already posted a little about an injured frog that I took home last week. I'd like to post here from now on in case anybody is following our progress!  :Smile:  This is a good place to show off your frog knowledge because we need all the help we can get.

I'll start with some of the photos I've taken so far, in order.


Sunday July 28th

Froggy on the highway, I tried to pick it up and it jumped and ruptured it's eye bubble thing. I decided to take it home instead of putting it back in the super polluted ditch with a hundred other normal frogs.


Sunday July 28th

Froggy stayed at my buddy's house for a week. He set it up with a 10 gallon tank with a warm red light and a cfl.
We tried crickets but it didn't eat them. Frog was active.





Tuesday August 6th 
(1wk 2 days)

I switched to coco fiber on the 4th and mixed a Melafix bottle for spraying. Frog still wouldn't eat. I force fed it two meal worms and then learned how dangerous force feeding is. I won't try it again but I was still concerned about it's diet because it was losing color so...



August 7th

Today I gave it a half hour honey bath which seemed to perk it right up. Froggy is currently sunbathing and slightly more active (turning around on the sunny patch).



Here is it's eye today. No longer bloody red, but a cloudy blue black.

So, basically, it's been a week and a half. Frog has been on Melafix water for 3 days and had a honey bath today.
I don't think it pooped but I keep finding white/yellow chunks that look like bits of shrimp but disintegrate when I try to scoop them with the net. Could that be something reproductive..?

----------


## iheartfrogs

I have so many questions! 

Could the frog's appetite have to do with mating season? I read that it's in March but March is generally still winter here.
Underneath the eye looks like it's losing color or even skin?
Is the change from blood red to blue black a good one, or a bad one? Is it because of the Melafix? Should I release this catch now, or wait?
How should I be using Melafix and when should I stop  using it?
How long should I let it go without eating before I intervene?
Can nutrients be absorbed through the skin?
What causes her front legs to become pale?

What is Reptoboost? Can I use it? Frog looks less good since I took it home.

----------


## iheartfrogs



----------


## Logan

I'd say that bluish black is just it healing. It should be normal in a couple days. His apetite is probably caused because of stress due to his new surroundings, I would leave one cricket in the cage with him, if they're are too many crickets they will bite him. I do not know anything about the loss of pigmentation or worsening in look. I say, keep on giving him the honey baths. I may be wrong, hopefully someone more advanced at this subject will reply to your thread here. I hope I helped some.  :Smile:

----------


## Gabby

One thing you can do right now is cover at least three sides of the tank with dark (preferably green) material or paper. This will help reduce the poor guy's stress as he tries to acclimatise to captivity. I'm by no means an expert on frogs whatsoever, but that's one thing you need to do now.

I know you're also worried about his eye, but also leave off handling him for a few days (pref a week at least). The reason he's not eating is most probably stress. Handling him and bathing him will stress him out unduly, so although your intentions are good, just give him a little space  :Smile:  watch and keep an eye on him and his condition from a distance. Keep him in a quiet place, and mist his tank with de-chlorinated tap water while he's asleep so you don't disturb him.

Repta-Boost is "a complete nutritional supplement that provides immediate energy and fluid support for reptiles and amphibians. For use as both a *critical care aid* and as part of an ongoing maintenance program for healthy animals". This stuff is pretty potent; I'm using tiny amounts currently on one very sick, weak and malnourished froglet. I wouldn't recommend using it until his health declines to the point of being malnourished and weak, and not being able to eat regular food. You need to force-feed it with a syringe.

If you can get hold of some unflavoured Pedialyte, in a week or so when little frog is less stressed- if he or she is still not eating do a soak of one part Pedialyte to ten parts dechlorinated water. Soak for fifteen to twenty minutes. This should hopefully give the frog the electrolytes and energy to start eating again.

I personally think you should stop with the Melafix until an expert comes along to confirm that it's a good treatment to do. It may be unnecessary. As for the eye, I can't help you there, but for other wounds there may be on the body apply *original* Neosporin (*without pain-relief; this will kill the frog*) with a q-tip using a rolling motion. Do not use the Neosporin on the eye.

I'm sorry I couldn't help you more, but hopefully there's a bit of info in there for you  :Smile: 

Gabby

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## iheartfrogs

The frog has been Melafix free since Tuesday and it's active and eating on it's own.

The best thing I learned about so far was honey bath c: I never tried Pedialyte but I won't be needed to now that it's eating.

It's enclosure is very private one side is covered in a towel with a cave made out of plastic vines.

I have no reason to bother it now that it's healed and eating so I decided to ask a frog hospital if I could release it and the lady said I shouldn't because it's probably totally blind in that eye. So thank goodness it is eating!

I guess I'm keeping it and I don't mind because I had fun learning about frogs and fell in love with pac-man frogs. 
As for it's gender I thiiiink it's a girl because it's quiet.

----------


## Logan

The way you tell the gender on green frogs (The species of frog youre caribg for) is how big their ear is. You see that circle next to it's eye? If its bigger than the eye, it's a male, if it's smaller or tge same size as the eye, it's female.

----------


## Logan

Sorry for the typos on my last post, I'm using my iPod to post.

----------


## iheartfrogs

I just finished taking pictures for the hopefully legit frog rescue group I've been in contact with. I haven't heard back just yet but they did advise against releasing it due to it's eyesight.

----------


## iheartfrogs

A lady from a pet store helped me feed him some wax worms because he was getting very thing. I wonder these things...

If I released it, would it be happy and eat again? Would it estivate or hibernate, since the cold weather is coming soon, and emerge again in the spring a happy frog?

If I kept it, would I have to feed it forever? Would it ever feel safe and be happy?

This is what the frog doctor said: The frog's left eye looks badly damaged and will probably not restore to  a seeing eye.  This frog should become a captive animal and would be  good for somebody who wants to breed them in captivity.

I assumed it would eat on it's own when I "rescued" it.

That breeding in captivity thing gave me an idea though. Maybe if I raise some tadpoles and find him a lady frog he'll perk up?

----------


## Gabby

As I said before, it takes a while for them to adjust to captivity. It's used to being out in the wild, free to roam around, and now suddenly it's in a glass box! Surely if you were in the same situation you'd be a bit freaked out.

If you kept it, yes of course you would have to feed it forever- not necessarily force-feed, but provide it with adequate food. I wouldn't use wax-worms as a staple diet, they're very high in fat. See if you can get some crickets or Dubia roaches. You'll need to dust the food in a calcium supplement with D3 added, if you're not keeping it under an intense UVB light. Frogs in captivity can develop Metabolic Bone Disease, which is caused by a lack of calcium in their diet. In the wild, the frog would eat bugs that ate plants high in calcium, so it wasn't an issue, but in captivity we need to provide extra calcium with D3- the D3 helps the calcium to be metabolised and absorbed properly.

Frogs aren't really social animals, like humans or dogs or horses. They're normally fine on their own, so I don't think having a frog friend would make him start eating again. Of course if you want to, that's absolutely fine, I just don't think it would make much difference to the frog's state.

I don't think the frog will hibernate, if you're keeping it inside it should be too warm to do so. Hopefully someone who has experience with aestivation will chime in and answer your question. From what I know, you need very precise conditions to allow a frog to aestivate. Without managing these conditions properly, it can be dangerous for the frog.

----------


## iheartfrogs

I think you're a little confused, but thank you for trying.

The wax worms were chosen purposefully for their size and digestibility while I get the hang of force feeding, based on what is available to me.

Dubai roaches are illegal in Canada.

By feeding forever, of course I meant force feeding, because how could I expect to "keep" it and not feed it..?

By hibernation, I meant if I release the frog.

I think the part you missed was "If I release..." 

Those were just my thoughts at that moment, not serious questions about it's care.

----------


## Gabby

My apologies. Generally I'm pretty good at understanding what people are asking. You wouldn't have to force-feed it forever. In fact, even if he's looking skinny right now, I wouldn't force feed. It can be very dangerous for the frog. They can go a couple of weeks without eating. *When it's stress levels are reduced and it starts feeling comfortable, it will start eating by itself.*

I agree with the frog expert you consulted. I think that if you released it the likelihood of it surviving very long with it being half blind is fairly slim, especially because of human intervention. As for aestivation, frogs in my country don't do it in the wild. I don't know whereabouts St Johns is in Canada, but if it snows or gets very cold, then yes it will hibernate- if it survives that long. Personally I would keep it and care for it, because it hasn't had the opportunity to prepare for aestivation due to its injury.

I still stand by minimizing handling. You posted perhaps a week ago, and you have already force-fed it. Force-feeding is incredibly stressful for the frog, and and stress is an appetite suppressant. Please minimise handling and stress for a full week. Then it may eat for you.

Wax worms aren't particularly digestible. They contain a lot of chitin which can lead to impaction, an often fatal gastro-intestinal blockage. If you can't get crickets, try nightcrawlers instead. They are very nutritious and contain no chitin, as they don't have an exoskeleton.

I would appreciate acknowledgement for the advice I have given you. I did take the time out of my day to give you valuable advice for the care of your frog, but I feel that you did not appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------


## iheartfrogs

But I said thank you...?

----------


## iheartfrogs

There were no small crickets or worms I had a choice between meal worms or wax worms, but thank you for your advice. I guess if I seem uninterested it's because I don't need advice on how to feed it or take care of it anymore. It's been three weeks since I took it home and I have found two capable and experienced helpers. I'm not much of a forum user so I guess my posts are confusing.

The frog I aim to catch for him will be female, by the way, to encourage natural frog interaction that happens this time of year in my region.

----------


## Gabby

I do appreciate that. However acknowledging is different; like "Okay, I'll dust his food with calcium powder from now on", or "I'll stop handling him for a bit to let his stress levels decrease". I don't want to start an argument here, I'm just used to people acknowledging advice on this very friendly forum. I always do, and people appreciate it. It shows that you are paying attention and value what the person said.  :Smile:

----------


## iheartfrogs

Okay, thank you for your advice internet person.

----------


## iheartfrogs

*  Just so nobody else worries about us, or feels wronged for not being acknowledged * 

First I'd like to thank everyone on this forum, especially the moderators, for being so helpful and for sharing their questions and experiences for people like me that are new to the world of frogs.

Next I'd like to share that the lady helping me feed him has much experience  taking care of sick exotic pets and local wild caught frogs. She was recommended to me and I really trust the source of that recommendation. We force  fed it on the vet's order, and wax worms were the only appropriate food  available at that time. I did mention the doctor? Well, that is one of the many places I obtained basic feeding instructions.

*At this point however, I would be interested in hearing about personal experience with wild caught frogs, eye infections, injuries, tadpoles and tank set-ups?* 

I'm not much of a forum user, or an internet user really, and I'm always astounded by how quickly people become offensive, and by how clear they expect me to be, while at the same time getting offended if I try to clear things up. We're all such sensitive little froggys.

I'll be updating again tomorrow with new pictures. Hopefully I have some tadpoles, too!

----------


## iheartfrogs

3 Weeks 4 Days

When I brought him home he wouldn't eat. He became very thin and pale and stopped moving. I was afraid to force feed him. I was worried that he would starve. 

Some people said force feeding would be easy, some people insisted I'd break it's jaw and kill it. It was most definitely difficult, frogs are very slippery. I'm glad that I asked a professional for help. She taught me how to hold him by his back legs so he wouldn't get away and how to gently open his mouth with a q-tip. 

I put a bunch of wax worms in the tank and left him alone for a week besides water changes, and today there was a poop in his bowl. Hopefully that means he's been eating on his own while I'm not looking. He's still too skinny for my liking...



Most people would say put it back where you found it, leave it there. It will die, you will kill it.

If you have time and faith in yourself, if you're willing to ask for help when you need it or to take matters into your own hands during an emergency, then I believe you could help a wild thing live. Frog Safe's Frog rescue FAQ is a great place to start. 

FDR Inc. About the FDR Project - Frog Rescue FAQ

----------


## iheartfrogs



----------


## Carlos

Hello Megan!  This frog still looks very skinny and the eye either has a bacterial infection or an over skin over it.  To have an effect, the Melafix should be mixed per label instructions and then administer at least couple 80F baths daily for 20-30 minutes.  Due to the time involved since accident this frog might need stronger antibiotics.  Is there possibility you could take to a veterinary with frog or reptile experience? 

Does frog react to movement from that side or does it appears blind from it? 

Repta Boost is a powder product by Flukers to nourish animals that have stopped feeding.  You mix with dechlorinated tap and follow the weird instructions or ask questions here to explain them.  Have you tried feeding earthworms (from sport bait & tackle shops)?  You can cut them from pointy end around same as frog length and they can be dusted too.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------



----------


## iheartfrogs

Thanks for your joining us c: Most of your questions could be answered by reading previous posts in this thread.

I've got calcium dust and I plan to try earthworms when the store has small ones in stock, I don't intend to chop up any worms they're way just too cute! ;3

His doctor was very against using Melafix on wild caught frogs because she said it could easily kill them, and suggested a weak iodine bath to detoxify it's body of the Melafix.

He's probably blind on that side, he tends to keep his good eye on me, it's cute. If he's in his bath and I turn it, he'll turn in circles to keep me in his sight. 



*I am rather concerned about one thing you said in particular;* _"Due to the time involved since accident this frog might need stronger antibiotics."_
If you have the time I'd like to hear more about your experiences with frog eye injuries and how you think it should look four weeks after exploding. Do you believe he isn't healing properly?

I was pleased with the improvement because it's no longer a bloody hole in his head, and he can blink his eyelid. I expected it to stay blue forever, like when human or dog eyes are blinded. I expected infection to be a part of the healing process. I like the holistic approach his doctor is taking, and have considered her recommendation of Manuka honey baths as opposed to Melafix. I have also considered going against her recommendation and applying watered down Melafix drops to his eye. A lot of people have suggested plain Polysporin. What do you think of these other treatments?

*For now, I'm giving him lots of peace and quiet, because I know that won't do him any harm in the meantime~! <3*

----------


## Carlos

I've got no personal experience with eye injuries; that's the reason recommended you take frog to a veterinary in previous post.  Never head of a holistic veterinary before, so can't comment on that either.  Only know that the pics show a malnourished frog with an eye injury.  IMO that frog needs nourishment and special care ASAP and not a "wait and see approach."  Still, it's your frog and your choice and sorry could not be of more help  :Frown:  .

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

> *I am rather concerned about one thing you said in particular;* _"Due to the time involved since accident this frog might need stronger antibiotics."_
> If you have the time I'd like to hear more about your experiences with frog eye injuries and how you think it should look four weeks after exploding. Do you believe he isn't healing properly?
> 
> I was pleased with the improvement because it's no longer a bloody hole in his head, and he can blink his eyelid. I expected it to stay blue forever, like when human or dog eyes are blinded. I expected infection to be a part of the healing process. I like the holistic approach his doctor is taking, and have considered her recommendation of Manuka honey baths as opposed to Melafix. I have also considered going against her recommendation and applying watered down Melafix drops to his eye. A lot of people have suggested plain Polysporin. What do you think of these other treatments?
> 
> *For now, I'm giving him lots of peace and quiet, because I know that won't do him any harm in the meantime~! <3*




I for one am not opposed to the honey baths because Honey does have antibacterial properties just not as strong as melafix does.
As far as Polysporin goes that's fine as long as it is plain Polysporin without pain reliever.

Now if you do get smaller earthworms be sure that you do not get the red wiggler type. as they excrete a mucous when they are threatened and that mucus is very bad tasting to the frog.
And also make sure that they do not have any dyes or scents added.

I have also found a product that's easy to force-feed that is high-protein and has vitamins and minerals added it's called tetra freshdelica brine shrimp. 
it is in a small pouch like a ketchup packet and you can inset the open end of the packet into the frogs mouth without prying it open. 
and squeeze the paste in.

----------



----------


## iheartfrogs

_I've got no personal experience with eye injuries; that's the reason  recommended you take frog to a veterinary in previous post.  Never head  of a holistic veterinary before, so can't comment on that either.  Only  know that the pics show a malnourished frog with an eye injury.  IMO  that frog needs nourishment and special care ASAP and not a "wait and  see approach."  Still, it's your frog and your choice and sorry could  not be of more help  ._



Mentat: Green frogs don't usually eat during mating season, which lasts for months. Holistic medicine is natural as opposed to pharmaceutical. I think you may have missed a few things when you were reading ;P Don't worry. He isn't going to die.

----------


## iheartfrogs

> I for one am not opposed to the honey baths because Honey does have antibacterial properties just not as strong as melafix does.
> As far as Polysporin goes that's fine as long as it is plain Polysporin without pain reliever.
> 
> Now if you do get smaller earthworms be sure that you do not get the red wiggler type. as they excrete a mucous when they are threatened and that mucus is very bad tasting to the frog.
> And also make sure that they do not have any dyes or scents added.
> 
> I have also found a product that's easy to force-feed that is high-protein and has vitamins and minerals added it's called tetra freshdelica brine shrimp. 
> it is in a small pouch like a ketchup packet and you can inset the open end of the packet into the frogs mouth without prying it open. 
> and squeeze the paste in.


Thank you very much for replying to me Louis Charles Bruckner. Both of your feeding tips were very helpful to me. I'm really glad to hear there is a way it can be done without prying his mouth open.

 Another person said that I could place worms in water before feeding to make them void their bowels so the frog doesn't eat any dirt. If you check back please share your thoughts on that and thanks again!

----------


## iheartfrogs

Eye comparison: Week one versus week three, followed by today's honey bath picture, which doesn't really show his bad eye because he likes to keep his good eye on me. Today it has been four full weeks.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

> Another person said that I could place worms in water before feeding to make them void their bowels so the frog doesn't eat any dirt. If you check back please share your thoughts on that and thanks again!


I wouldn't do that because that will also get rid of most of the nutriments that the frog can use also.
Now placing them in water to rinse off external dirt is ok. 
and dusting with a calcium+D3 is a good thing to do also.

----------


## iheartfrogs

A random photo dump just because he's really cute.

----------


## iheartfrogs

> I wouldn't do that because that will also get rid of most of the nutriments that the frog can use also.
> Now placing them in water to rinse off external dirt is ok. 
> and dusting with a calcium+D3 is a good thing to do also.


Interesting. Thank you! Would the tetra-mushy-food be a good enough source of calcium/D3 on it's own, I wonder?
Not that I plan on adding anything to it or taking dusted bugs from his diet. I'm just curious, and think it would be good to know.

I'm having lots of fun with this project.

Edit: I just want to add that I think his exploded iris looks pretty, gold flakes and squiggles everywhere.

----------


## iheartfrogs

(5 weeks, 1 day in) *Clyde Frog pooped out a bunch of coco fiber*, so I took it away. I'm a little frustrated to know that's what he's been eating. I wonder if maybe he's been eating the bits that float in the water. I'm going to experiment with some fish food...

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

don't worry.Bull frogs usually eat a lot of substrate when they're hunting food so be glad you're using Coco fiber instead of gravel.

And the reason why you're seeing only Coco fiber in his bm. is because he can't digest it.
Bullfrogs don't eat food that doesn't move they hunt live food moving so Crickets or dubia roaches or other feeders such as that.

----------


## iheartfrogs

> don't worry.Bull frogs usually eat a lot of substrate when they're hunting food so be glad you're using Coco fiber instead of gravel.
> 
> And the reason why you're seeing only Coco fiber in his bm. is because he can't digest it.
> Bullfrogs don't eat food that doesn't move they hunt live food moving so Crickets or dubia roaches or other feeders such as that.



Thanks LCB, are Bull Frogs and Green Frogs the same thing..? 

I'm afraid to say that I think the reason I'm seeing coco fiber in his BMs is because that's all he's been eating. He's been force fed 3 times in 5 weeks, even though I read after the first time that they don't eat during mating season, he's very thin and I can't have him dying on me...

So here I thought that he was eating his shed or something, because he started passing regular bowel movements. This explains why the first one he passed was green though, because at the time he had moss.

I don't understand why he's eating dirt and moss and not bugs, but I _imagine_ that if his natural life cycle goes like this: tadpole eats algae, young frog aquatic hunting, grown frog land hunting, then maybe he's young and eating dirt out of his pool because that's all he ever did before that car accident and I interrupted his natural development. That's why I'm curious to know if he'll eat fish food.

Unrelated, but he's getting a bigger tank this week with gravel substrate and water plants c:

I haven't given him crickets since the first week because they annoy him. He freaks out and scratches his eyes. I think they bullied him. Someone said if I put food in there with the frog the crickets would bite that, and not him, but it didn't seem to work and he's not interested in eating them at this time so I stopped buying them. As for Dubai roaches, with my luck I'd only lose them all in the house and infest the entire building with illegal bugs.

All I can really do right now is continue with the honey baths, feed him if I think he'll waste away, and hope that when fall sets in he'll take an interest in eating something other than dirt, and if he eats the fish food? Great! Then I'll have a.... unique frog.

Thank you for replying, it's really reassuring to get a "Don't worry."

----------


## iheartfrogs

Oh, and I don't usually leave bugs in with him all the time, but I tried it because he wouldn't eat while I was watching.

----------


## Gabby

> Unrelated, but he's getting a bigger tank this week with gravel substrate and water plants c:


*PLEASE don't use gravel D:* The reason most frog-keepers use coco-fiber is because if it's ingested, it can be passed easily enough.
If he's been eating the substrate, putting in gravel instead is a recipe for disaster. He'll find it very difficult to pass any gravel pieces he ingests, and may end up dying of impaction. Stick with the coco-fiber, it's tried and true, and above all, safe.

As for the species not eating during breeding season, where did you get that information? Most frogs will still continue to eat, albeit with decreased appetites.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

If you want to use gravel in the water use large gravel that can not fit in it's mouth. 
and if you must use smaller gravel silicone it to a plexi glass sheet. 
I know coco fiber and water doesn't look good and will clog most filters.

----------


## iheartfrogs

> *PLEASE don't use gravel D:* The reason most frog-keepers use coco-fiber is because if it's ingested, it can be passed easily enough.
> If he's been eating the substrate, putting in gravel instead is a recipe for disaster. He'll find it very difficult to pass any gravel pieces he ingests, and may end up dying of impaction. Stick with the coco-fiber, it's tried and true, and above all, safe.
> 
> As for the species not eating during breeding season, where did you get that information? Most frogs will still continue to eat, albeit with decreased appetites.


Derp.

By gravel I mean stones, which is also gravel.

As for the image, it has the name of the website right on it.

Hope that helps.  :Smile: 

& PS Please keep in mind that they are referring to wild frogs and not pet store frogs.

----------


## iheartfrogs

People  in Newfoundland speak... differently. We are like the Ireland of Canada. Maybe that's why when I say gravel  people think the small colorful pet store rocks and I think of the stones in my  driveway? 

I can assure you all that I'm not about to replace a substrate he's capable of eating with a more  dangerous to ingest substrate that he would also be capable of eating.  :Wink:

----------


## Gabby

I guess if you're intent on replacing the perfectly good coco-fiber with stones/gravel, just make sure the pieces are bigger than his head and not sharp at all... we don't want any injuries. But I'm sure you already knew that.

----------


## badkelpie

My frogs (2 green tree frogs, 2 pacific chorus frogs, 3 fire bellied toads) can't resist flying insects.  See if you can catch a moth or 2 to toss in there.  Might just motivate him to eat on his own.

----------



----------


## iheartfrogs

> I guess if you're intent on replacing the perfectly good coco-fiber with stones/gravel, just make sure the pieces are bigger than his head and not sharp at all... we don't want any injuries. But I'm sure you already knew that.



*It is not "perfectly good" if it is undesirable to me that he is eating it.*

I don't believe everything I find on Google. However, if I read one post that says something is fine, and another that says something harmful, as a mother I would be inclined to stay on the safe side. 

PacMan Dies from coconut fiber substrate [Archive] - Arachnoboards

He also scratches his bad eye when there is coco fiber or duck week in the water, and some of those fibers are longer than his little body.

----------


## Brian

> Mentat: Green frogs don't usually eat during mating season, which lasts for months.


This is incorrect. Just speaking from the hundreds of hours I've spent at a pond with numerous Green Frogs throughout all seasons. They'll eat at any time of year that they're active. During breeding season males spend considerable time and energy calling and defending their breeding sites and less time concentrating on eating. However, they'll still eat anything that comes near and will fit down their gob when the opportunity presents itself. 

Also note that the 'common frog' you linked to is a _Rana temporaria,_ a different species from Europe. I think they may be an explosive breeder with shorter breeding season, so it wouldn't be impossible for them to go a few weeks without food while at a breeding site (I'm not so familiar with them).




> I don't understand why he's eating dirt and moss and not bugs, but I _imagine that if his natural life cycle goes like this: tadpole eats algae, young frog aquatic hunting, grown frog land hunting, then maybe he's young and eating dirt out of his pool because that's all he ever did before that car accident and I interrupted his natural development._


When they reach the land stage, they tend to hang around the margins of ponds. They'll eat stuff in the water or on land, whatever happens by and is moving. My money would be on juveniles having more of a land based diet than adults during the summer months as I find juveniles away from the ponds far more often than the adults. If yours is going after coco-fiber in the water it's likely because he thought it was something alive floating by and was likely desperate. I've never seen a wild one go after a floating inanimate object- it usually takes a faster moving insect (or other frog) for them to attack.


If the coco-fiber substrate is causing you problems, you could consider covering it with leaf litter to help contain it.




> Thanks LCB, are Bull Frogs and Green Frogs the same thing..?


Nope, they're different species.


Have you decided to keep this frog for the rest of it's natural life? IMO, it's not too late to release it. The eye looks much better. It's chances are definitely lower having only one functioning eye, but it's not certain death. I've seen several adult one eyed frogs.

----------



----------


## iheartfrogs

@ Brian:

Yeah... If they didn't eat here during mating season, they wouldn't eat at all. 

Thank you very much for taking the time to read the thread and post your experience c:

The mad scientist in me would keep him forever just to observe his growth. Although I originally did plan to release him, the season has turned to fall. It's really chilly here and I'd feel bad. Re-creating his habitat has been a lot of fun. I met a PetSmart employee that ran an animal rescue for 12 years, she specializes in exotic pets. She even raised and kept a few local bull-frogs. I feel a little selfish for keeping him, but I don't feel unprepared. 

I guess anyone reading this can relate. It's a lot of fun to make a little home for something beautiful and keep it.

----------

